# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Basic Casual Dress - with 5 Variations



## Ladyfingers

American Girl Knitted Doll Clothes
© Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
October, 2012

BASIC CASUAL DRESS with VARIATIONS

#6 needles Markers Baby Sports Yarn, or any yarn #3 or #4 weight

Basic Top

Cast on 46 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers as follows:
Knit 7, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 14, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 7 = 46 sts.
Purl 1 row, slipping markers.
Next Row: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 sts increased on every knit row).
Purl, with no increase.
Continue to increase in this manner until you have stitches divided as follows:

14 (back), marker, 22 (sleeve), marker, 28 (front), marker, 22 (sleeve), marker, 14 (back). = 100 stitches.

Cap Sleeves:

Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 stitches, remove marker, Knit 27, remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 stitches, remove marker, Knit remaining 13 stitches. = 56 stitches.

NOTE: After binding off, you will have one stitch still on the needle. This counts toward the next knit 28, so you only have to Knit 27. After you bind off the next 23 stitches, you will have one stitch on the needle and will knit the remaining 13 sts.

Purl across row, PURL 2 stitches together at each underarm. This will anchor the front to the back of the garment. = 54 stitches.

Work in stockinet stitch on these 54 bodice stitches for 10 rows to waistline.
Knit 2 rows.

Skirt:

Next Row:
Increase in every OTHER stitch across the row. = 81 stitches.
Work in stockinet stitch for 26 rows.
Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam. Weave in ends

VARIATION #1: BASIC DRESS WITH RUFFLED HAT

#6 needles markers 
Mary Maxim Sugar Baby Stripes (self-striping) yarn, Tutti Fruti

Knit basic top with capped sleeves, as follows:
Work until you have 11 stitches on the needle BEFORE the first marker, you will begin working in Garter Stitch (knit every row) on the SLEEVE STITCHES ONLY. )NOTE: Knit across row, purl back while KNITTING the sleeve stitches.)
Next Row: Purl 11, KNIT 17 sts, Purl 22, KNIT 17 sts, and Purl 11.
Knit in Garter Stitch on ONLY the sleeve sections for 6 more rows. 
Next Row: Knit 14 , remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 28, remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit remaining 14 stitches. = 56 sts.
Note: After you bind off for the first sleeve, you will have one stitch left on the needle, this stitch counts as #1 in the knit 28 stitches for the front bodice - so you only have to knit 27 stitches. After binding off for the second sleeve, you will have one stitch on the needle, so you only have to knit 13 to the end of the row.)
Next Row: Purl across, PURL 2 STITCHES TOGETHER at each underarm area, to anchor the front to the back of the garment. = 54 sts.

Bodice:
Stockinette stitch for 10 rows to waist. Knit 2 rows. 

Skirt:
Knit across, increasing in EVERY stitch across the row. You can now change to #8 needles to work the full skirt. Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows. 
Next Row: Knit and increase in every other stitch across the row.
Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows. Garter stitch for 4 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam.

RUFFLED HAT

#8 needles self-striping yarn

Cast on 168 stitches. Knit in Garter Stitch for 10 rows. 
Next Row: KNIT 3 TOGETHER across row. = 56 stitches
Next Row: Purl 2 rows - tightly.
Garter Stitch for 12 rows.
Crown: *K1, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row. It wont come out even - just knit the remaining stitches. Work this same row again and again, until you have 6-9 stitches on the needle. Cut a long strand. Thread this strand onto a darning needle, pull up the stitches tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam from crown to edge of the brim.


VARIATION #2: BASIC DRESS WITH YARN OVER SKIRT & HAT

#6 and #8 needles ( for the hat and purse) markers
Mary Maxim, Sugar Baby Stripes (self-striping yarn), Cotton Candy

Work basic top with capped sleeves in stockinet stitch to waist.
Next Row: Knit across, increasing in EVERY STITCH across the row = 168 sts.
Option: Change to #8 needles.
Knit 2 rows.

Yarn Over Skirt Pattern: 168 stitches
Row 1: (Wrong Side) Knit
Row 2: (Right Side) Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.

Repeat Rows 1 and 2 NINE TIMES - for a total of 20 rows.
Knit 1 row.
Next Row: (Right Side) Knit and increase in EVERY STITCH across the row.
Knit in Garter Stitch for 7 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam.

YARN OVER HAT

#6 needles for the hat brim. Cast on 112 stitches. 
Knit in Garter Stitch for 12 rows. 
Next Row: Knit 2 together across the row - tightly. Knit 1 row. Option: Change to #8 needles.

Yarn Over Hat Pattern: 56 stitches.
Row 1: (Wrong Side) Knit
Row 2: (Right Side) Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.

Repeat Rows 1 and 2 FIVE TIMES - 10 rows. 
Knit 1 row.
Crown: * Knit 1, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
Repeat this row until you have 6-9stitches on the needle. Cut yarn, leaving a long strand. Thread onto darning needle - pull up stitches tightly. Knot securely. Sew seam.


VARIATION #3: BASIC SEED STITCH DRESS WITH EYELASH HAT AND PURSE

#6 needles markers
Dream Baby DK yarn, in yellow with multi pink, green, blue white speckles
Martha Stewarts Glittery Long-Strand Eyelash yarn in yellow sparkles

Cast on 47 stitches. Seed Stitch (K1, P1 across, end K1, then P1, K1 back, knitting the purl stitches, and purling the knit stitches). Work Seed Stitch for 4 rows for neckline. Place markers and work in stockinet stitch to completion of sleeves. Stockinette stitch for 8 rows for the bodice. 
Work in Seed Stitch for 6 rows at waistline.
Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row.
Work in Stockinette Stitch for 18 rows.
Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row.
Work in Seed Stitch for 12 rows. Bind off in Seed Stitch. Sew back seam.

SEED STITCH & EYELASH HAT

#6 needles
With yellow speckled yarn, cast on 141 stitches. Seed stitch for 12 rows.
Next Row: Knit 2 together (tightly) across the row, ending with 71 sts. Knit the last 2 stitches together. = 70 sts.
Next Row: Knit across, decrease 14 stitches evenly spaced across the row. = 56 sts.
Knit 2 rows (tightly). Cut yarn, leaving long strand to sew seam.
Change to #8 needles, attach yellow eyelash yarn. Knit 12 rows.
Crown: * Knit 1, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row. Dont worry if it doesnt come out even. Just knit the remaining stitches. Continue to decrease in this manner until there are 6-9 stitches on the needle. Cut yarn, leaving a long strand to sew seam. Thread eyelash yarn onto darning needle and pull up the remaining stitches. Knot securely. Sew the seam down to the seed stitch brim. Knot eyelash yarn securely. Use strand of yellow speckled yarn to complete sewing the seam.

SEED STITCH & EYELASH PURSE

#6 needles
With yellow speckled yarn, cast on 41 stitches. Seed stitch for 8 rows. Cut yarn, leaving a very long strand (about 2-3 feet) to sew seam and make purse strap.
Change to #8 needles, attach yellow eyelash yarn and knit 10 rows. Bind off in knit. Leave a strand to sew the eyelash part of the seam. Fold this piece in half with the yellow eyelash on the bottom and the yellow speckled yarn on the top. With eyelash strand, sew the bottom seam and up one side to the seed stitch. Knot eyelash yarn securely. Pick up strand of yellow speckled yarn and sew the remaining part of the seam. With the remainder of the long strand, crochet a chain of 50-55 stitches. Attach this chain to the opposite side of the purse.

If you dont crochet, knit a separate purse strap - cast on 50-55 stitches, knit in the BACK of each stitch across the row. (This will give you a nice even edge.) Immediately bind off these stitches. Attach strap to both side of the purse at the top edge.



VARIATION #4 - BASIC DRESS WITH PLEATED SKIRT & COWBOY HAT

#6 & #8 needles Markers
Self-striping yarn (optional)

Cast on 46 stitches, work in K1, P1 ribbing for 4 rows. Place markers and work the basic top with capped sleeves pattern.

Sleeves: When you have 12 stitches BEFORE the first marker, work the next 19 sleeve stitches ONLY in K1, P1 ribbing. Knit 24 stitches for the front bodice, work the next 19 sleeve stitches ONLY in K1, P1 ribbing. Knit the remaining 12 stitches.
Next Row: Purl 12, rib for 19 stitches, Purl 24, rib for 19 stitches, Purl 12.
Repeat these two rows once - making 4 rows of ribbing on the sleeves. NOTE: Remember to continue to increase for the raglan shaping as you work these two rows.
Next Row: Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF in ribbing 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 27, remove marker, BIND OFF in ribbing 23 sleeve stitches, Knit 13. 
NOTE: After you bind off for the sleeves you will have one stitch still on the needle. This stitch will count as 1 stitch for the 28 front bodice stitches - so you will only have to knit 27 stitches. Same thing after the bind off for the second sleeve, you will already have one stitch on the needle, so you only have to knit 13 to complete the row. = 56 sts.

Purl back across the row, PURL 2 STITCHES TOGETHER at each underarm area. This will anchor the front to the back of the garment. = 54 sts.

Work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows to just above waistline.

Waist: Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 8 rows.

Next Row: Knit and increase in every OTHER stitch across the row. = 108 sts.
Change to #8 needles. 
Next Row: (Wrong Side) - * Purl 3, Knit 3, continue from * across the row.
Continue in this ribbing pattern for 17 rows. (End on right side).
Next Row: (Wrong Side) - * Purl 3, Knit 1, increase in next stitch, Knit 1, continue from * across the row.
Next Row: (Right Side) - * KNIT 4, Purl 3, continue from * across the row.
Continue in this ribhing pattern for 8 rows. (End on right side).
Next Row: ((Wrong Side) - * Purl 3, Knit 1, increase in next stitch, Knit 2, continue from * across row.
Next Row: (Right Side) - *Knit 4, PURL 4, continue from * across the row.
Continue in this ribbing pattern for 5 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam.

COWBOY HAT

#6 needles, self-striping yarn (Optional)
Cast on 112 stitches. Work in Knit 2, Purl 2 ribbing for 12 rows.
Next Row: Knit 2 together (tightly) across the row. = 56 stitches.
Knit 2 rows (tightly).
Row 1: (Right Side) - * Knit 1, Slip 1, continue from * across the row.
Row 2: (Wrong Side) - Purl.
Work Rows 1 and 2 for 10 rows. Knit 2 rows.
Crown: *Knit 1, Knit 2 together across the row. Work this decrease row until you have 6-9 stitches on the needle. Cut yarn, leaving a long strand to sew seam. Thread this strand onto a darning needle - pull up the stitches (tightly). Sew seam.

NOTE: When dressing the doll, put hat squarely on her head. Pull down the front while at the same time pushing the sides up - giving the effect of a cowboy hat.


VARIATION #5 - BASIC TURTLENECK SWEATER DRESS with FULL SKIRT

#6 needles Markers
Dream Baby DK yarn in white with purple, gold, green speckles
Dark purple yarn for trim

Cast on 52. Work in Knit 1, Purl 1 ribbing for 12 rows. 
Next Row: Knit 13, KNIT 3 TOGETHER, Knit 20, KNIT 3 TOGETHER, Knit 13. = 46 sts.
Begin basic top, placing markers, and working until you have 14 stitches BEFORE the first marker.
Next Row: Knit 14, remove marker, Knit 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, TURN,
Purl back on these same 23 sleeve stitches. Work in stockinet stitch on the sleeve stitches ONLY for 10 rows. Continue on these same 23 sleeve stitches - work in Knit 1, Purl 1 ribbing for 10 rows. Bind off in ribbing.
On right side, attach yarn at end of completed sleeve, and Knit 28 for front bodice, remove marker, Knit 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, TURN, Purl back on these same 23 sleeve stitches. Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows. Then work in K1, P1 ribbing for 10 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Knit remaining 14 stitches.
Next Row: Purl back across the row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm. This will anchor the front to the back of the garment. = 54 stitches.

Bodice: Knit in stockinet stitch for 10 rows to the waist. Knit 2 rows.

Skirt: Drop white speckled yarn. Attach deep purple yarn, Knit 2 rows. Cut purple yarn. Pick up white yarn, Knit and increase in every OTHER stitch across the row. Knit 5 rows. Drop white yarn. Attach deep purple, Knit 2 rows.
Cut purple yarn. Pick up white yarn, knit and increase in every 4th stitch. Knit 5 rows. Drop white. Attach deep purple, Knit 2 rows. Cut purple. Pick up white and work in Knit 2, Purl 2 ribbing for 10 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam and sleeve seams. Turn up ribbed cuff on sleeves.

Please note: There is no photo attached for the Basic Dress pattern above, just pictures of the variations available from this pattern.


----------



## missmolly

Beautiful patterns xx


----------



## Ellisen

Thank you, thank you for this post. Lots of great info. You're the best, Elaine.


----------



## Daeanarah

here is the pattern in a pdf format to make it easier to download and print.

Rhyanna


----------



## margaret15

more variations, thank you my needles will be sparking lol x


----------



## olbiddy

As usual, Elaine, they are all gorgeous.
More for bookmarking.


----------



## margaret15

i just love ,love , love them im so excited for my next wool outing, crazy i no, im still looking for tight or stocking pattern to knit if anybody has one please x


----------



## Lesleyanita

Thank you for the pdf file -easy to print. Appreciate it! Thanks to Ladyfingers for sharing.
Regards Lesleyanita


----------



## leighanne1968

As always, so cute! Awesome job! I see 1 or 2 I may be making for Christmas presents for a couple nieces and cousins. I just love your Pattens and you are so very generous to share them with us. We're so very fortunate! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!

Leigh Anne


----------



## crazydolls

thanks for this !!


----------



## tammyc77

OMG - Elaine you are just incredible - I get so excited when I see a post from you! These are adorable!!

And Rhyanna thank you SO much for putting these into PDF.

Love you guys!!!


----------



## Sharon22209

I just want to add my thanks, and sometimes I wish I had another word for thanks, doesn't seem adequate at best! Thanks again, I'll be knitting them soon!


----------



## margaret15

i agree with sharon & tammy 
im so glad i have found this site
and these wonderful downloads so from me and my granddaughters and everyone who uses your patterns
THANK YOU XXX


----------



## Leonora

So many variations from one basic pattern and they're all so lovely, many thanks for you time and expertise in designing these outfits. Leonora.


----------



## Patian

Thanks to Elaine for the adorable patterns, and to Rhyanna for the pdf download. Had thought I was through making doll clothes for Christmas but can see now that it isn't over!


----------



## jersgran

thank you Elaine. YOur patterns are wonderful, and for those of us on fixed incomes, your generosity is so appreciated.


----------



## sandy2

Oh, Elaine! You're incredible for creating and offering your patterns to us. I'm making some of them a little bigger and adapting them to Cabbage Patch dolls - certainly not the same visual effect but the GD's are so happy for new clothes "for my baby". There's no greater joy than seeing the smiles on their faces. Thank you again!!


----------



## sharmend

Daeanarah said:


> here is the pattern in a pdf format to make it easier to download and print.
> 
> Rhyanna


Thank you thank you for making the download! Also, thanks to Ladyfingers as always for allowing the rest of us to use your wonderful patterns!


----------



## jellybeaner

As always, you have such neat ideas for changes in a pattern! THANK YOU for sharing!!


----------



## Ellie in Houston

Rhyanna - Thanks for the download - that is beautiful!! Ellie


----------



## lannieb

Ok, those are some of the cutest I have seen!


----------



## Grandma Jo

Elaine, these are wonderful. Thank you so much. All kinds of fun for us here.


----------



## Muddyann

Oh, so cute. I ran out of paper, so I need to save this until I can get more paper. Like the rest, they are the best. My gauge was off on the first dress I made from one of your patterns, which was a blessing after all. My niece has a 14" doll, so it ended up to be right for her. I must say, it is the best outfit that I have ever knit for a doll. She will be so thrilled at Christmas. I put lace on it so it is really fun for her. Then I sewed a pair of jeans and a t-shirt and crocheted some little red shoes that match the print in the top. Another error, the maryjanes. I thought if I used a much smaller yarn and hook thqat they would work for the 18" doll and shock, they were too small. I think sometimes things happen for a reason.


----------



## Annmilla

Really lovely


----------



## DollDreser

Thank You for the PDF file. Have you put any other in PDF files? Viv



Daeanarah said:


> here is the pattern in a pdf format to make it easier to download and print.
> 
> Rhyanna


----------



## NancyLynn

Hi Margaret 
If you do find any knit tights or sox I too would be interested in getting the link/patterns. NancyLynn


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi Ladies !

I have a guilty conscience because I haven't posted the pattern for panties, as promised. I'm snarled with problems with my camera "sinking" with my computer.....so there's the delay.

In the meantime, here is a quickie pattern for the panties, without photos and tutorial (as originally planned, and which will be coming very soon).

PANTIES FOR AMERICAN GIRL DOLL

#6 needles yarn matching dress or skirt in #3 weight

Cast on 26 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Knit in stockinette stitch for 12 rows.
Next row: Knit 2 together, knit 22, Knit 2 together
Next row: Purl 2 together, purl 20, Purl 2 together
Continue to DECREASE in this manner until you have 6 stitches on the needle. 
Knit these 6 stitches for 8 rows.
Next row: Knit & increase in the first stitch, Knit 4, Knit & increase in the last stitch.
Next Row: Purl & increase in the first stitch, Purl 6, Purl and increase in the last stitch.
Continue to INCREASE in this manner until you have 26 stitches on the needle.
Knit 12 rows. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off. Sew side seams.

NOTE:


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi Ladies !

I have a guilty conscience because I haven't posted the pattern for panties, as promised. I'm snarled with problems with my camera "sinking" with my computer.....so there's the delay.

In the meantime, here is a quickie pattern for the panties, without photos and tutorial (as originally planned, and which will be coming very soon).

PANTIES FOR AMERICAN GIRL DOLL

#6 needles - yarn matching dress or skirt in #3 weight

Cast on 26 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Knit in stockinette stitch for 12 rows.
Next row: Knit 2 together, knit 22, Knit 2 together
Next row: Purl 2 together, purl 20, Purl 2 together
Continue to DECREASE in this manner until you have 6 stitches on the needle. 
Knit these 6 stitches for 8 rows.
Next row: Knit & increase in the first stitch, Knit 4, Knit & increase in the last stitch.
Next Row: Purl & increase in the first stitch, Purl 6, Purl and increase in the last stitch.
Continue to INCREASE in this manner until you have 26 stitches on the needle.
Knit 12 rows. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off. Sew side seams.

NOTE: You will be knitting the front of the panties, narrowing for the legs,down to the crotch area, knit a few stitches to accommodate her puffy cloth body, then you will increase up the sides for the legs, knit the body of the back of the panties - all in one piece. You will then fold the garment from bottom up to the ribbed top - sew the side seams.


----------



## NancyLynn

Elaine,
Never, EVER, should you feel any guilt. You do so much for the Doll enthusiasts/knitters..........Everyone is so thankful for all that you do.
Thanks again, NancyLynn


----------



## tammyc77

NancyLynn said:


> Elaine,
> Never, EVER, should you feel any guilt. You do so much for the Doll enthusiasts/knitters..........Everyone is so thankful for all that you do.
> Thanks again, NancyLynn


I totally agree!!! You're the best for sharing Any of your patterns


----------



## Muddyann

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the panties pattern. I am so excited to have it. You are great, truly great. And it only took one sheet of paper to print, so I could print it off right away. You are the greatest.


----------



## yona

Thanks Elaine! You remind me of thr children's book I read to my kids when they were young..."The Giving Tree" you are so generous with your talent and time and we are the better for it. Many thanks.


----------



## Hannelore

Once again you have come up with some more beautiful patterns for these dolls. I just love your colour combinations. Thank you so much for posting them.


----------



## Joycie48

Lovely patterns and thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Joycie48

Thanks for putting the pattern in PDF format.


----------



## ladybuys

Hi, These are great.....going straight into bookmark.


----------



## engteacher

WOW!! Christmas for my granddaughter! Thanks sooo much.
From another Elaine.


----------



## maxjones

Thank you so much for the great patterns. My GD, Livy will love them!


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Yes
If you do a search for Ladyfingers, somewhere in that file will be links to her patterns.

Which ones are you interested in?

Rhyanna


----------



## knitting4friends

thank you! you generous and talented lady! Do you know that KP appears on my computer at 0300h and if I wake after that time I often go upstairs to see if you have posted?


----------



## Muddyann

I don't know what time it comes up on mine. It's not up yet at 1:30 a.m. I live in Washington. It seems like I am always way behind everyone else.


knitting4friends said:


> thank you! you generous and talented lady! Do you know that KP appears on my computer at 0300h and if I wake after that time I often go upstairs to see if you have posted?


----------



## NellieKnitter

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing with us. You help us to make the little girls in our lives happy.


----------



## Coots

Can anyone even imagine all the happy little girls on Christmas morn so thrilled with newly knitted clothes for their dolls. Thank you so much for all the beautiful, easy patterns you have given us.


----------



## Daeanarah

Just a thought, for those who don't knit like me, here is a sewing pattern and I think it includes underwear. lol.

Rhyanna
http://agplaythings.com//AG%20Patterns/DollDressPatterns.html


----------



## jeffer

thank you, another beautiful pattern to add to my 'one day' pile.


----------



## Daeanarah

Howdy neighbor Muddyann I live in Oregon and I know where Lacey Washington is, went there longggg time ago.

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher

tammyc77 said:


> OMG - Elaine you are just incredible - I get so excited when I see a post from you! These are adorable!!
> 
> And Rhyanna thank you SO much for putting these into PDF.
> 
> Love you guys!!!


I just have to agree and add my thanks to both of you. Elaine, I swear you must eat, sleep, and breath designing these beautiful clothes. lol Again, thanks to you both.


----------



## Pennypincher

Daeanarah said:


> Just a thought, for those who don't knit like me, here is a sewing pattern and I think it includes underwear. lol.
> 
> Rhyanna
> http://agplaythings.com//AG%20Patterns/DollDressPatterns.html


Thanks for the site, but they take a very, very long time to download (I waited for over half an hour and it was still downloading--on the first pattern I picked). Will try again one of these days and hope it goes faster.


----------



## sandy2

Daeanarah said:


> Just a thought, for those who don't knit like me, here is a sewing pattern and I think it includes underwear. lol. Rhyanna
> http://agplaythings.com//AG%20Patterns/DollDressPatterns.html


Thanks for posting this link! I had seen it a while back and then I couldn't find it again.


----------



## Tammy

I just love these they are gorgeous you are the best Elaine for sharing your patterns thank you a lot I just finished a bright pink one up for breast cancer and I'm putting a ribbon of hope symbol on the side of the waist ..


----------



## Muddyann

Hello Rhyanna, how nice you live only one state away. Which part. We go to Seaside whenever we can, but Cannon Beach is our favorite. When we go see Mark's dad we go through Portland towards Idaho, so at some point we might have been close to your neck of the woods.



Daeanarah said:


> Howdy neighbor Muddyann I live in Oregon and I know where Lacey Washington is, went there longggg time ago.
> 
> Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Ann

I live in Corvallis, past Salem. 
I tend to avoid Portland and Salem due to crazy streets and drivers.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Let me see if I can upload them.


Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher

Daeanarah said:


> Hi Let me see if I can upload them.
> 
> Rhyanna


I don't know what is wrong, but until this week, I have been able to download and print out patterns etc from anywhere I wanted to. This week, nothing. My computer shows that it is downloading, but nothing comes through. I tried using your download, but after waiting for it, nothing came through ( I have been able to get your patterns from Elaine, but not these). I have been trying to download some pictures that were sent to me from one of my former classmates of our 50 year class reunion, but he provider I use (Net Zero) just goes back to the email inbox and won't download them. I guess I may have to contact the network and ask for their help. Thanks for your help, though. I will talk to them and try again.


----------



## NellieKnitter

Daeanarah said:


> Hi Let me see if I can upload them.
> 
> Rhyanna


When I try to download Daeanarah's files, my iPad takes me to iBooks, but the files are not there--maybe I just don't know how to use iBooks. I have been able to download files in the past without a problem.


----------



## tammyc77

Hi - I just wanted to let you know that I had no problems with the downloads. Thanks Rhyanna!!!


----------



## NellieKnitter

tammyc77 said:


> Hi - I just wanted to let you know that I had no problems with the downloads. Thanks Rhyanna!!!


Are you opening the pdf files in iBooks? I just need to learn to use iBooks!


----------



## tammyc77

No - I just saved them to my desktop on my computer...


----------



## NellieKnitter

tammyc77 said:


> No - I just saved them to my desktop on my computer...


OK! Thanks Tammy, I'm sure I will be able on download on my regular computer without a problem.


----------



## margaret15

i love the hocus pocus so downloaded it, it says there is a free ebooklet for the patterns, at sewboutique4dollyvolume4: holiday baking, when i went onto the site the pattern was $9.99 have i done something wrong ???


----------



## Daeanarah

Hocus Pocus? Is that the witch's costume?
Ok this was a free pattern via youcanmakethis.com

The directions are in the whole pattern, from cutting the pieces of fabric for the skirt, the pattern for the hat, etc.

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher

I was able to download the Hocus Pocus (witch ) costume and the Day at the Opera, but the others just won't come through.


----------



## Daeanarah

Ok I think I know what you mean.
After clicking on the picture, to bring up page to download the pattern, there is a small section on the right that says, You Might Also Like...then the page you are taken to, there is a price for the item.
On the left-hand side under Free Pattern Club click on it and it will bring up the free patterns.
https://youcanmakethis.com/products/free.htm

Rhyanna

PS If you can, please consider donating an outfit or two or more to Toys fot Tots. Here is instruction sheet on how to do it. https://youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/free-make-twirls-for-girls-for-toys-for-tots.htm

Click on the submission form to learn how and what to do so that you can donate, Knitted, Crochet, or Sewed Clothes for the Toys for Tots program.

Thanks.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Ok I think I know what you mean.
After clicking on the picture, to bring up page to download the pattern, there is a small section on the right that says, You Might Also Like...then the page you are taken to, there is a price for the item.
On the left-hand side under Free Pattern Club click on it and it will bring up the free patterns.
https://youcanmakethis.com/products/free.htm

Rhyanna

PS If you can, please consider donating an outfit or two or more to Toys fot Tots. Here is instruction sheet on how to do it. https://youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/free-make-twirls-for-girls-for-toys-for-tots.htm

Click on the submission form to learn how and what to do so that you can donate, Knitted, Crochet, or Sewed Clothes for the Toys for Tots program.

Thanks.

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher

Daeanarah said:


> Ok I think I know what you mean.
> After clicking on the picture, to bring up page to download the pattern, there is a small section on the right that says, You Might Also Like...then the page you are taken to, there is a price for the item.
> On the left-hand side under Free Pattern Club click on it and it will bring up the free patterns.
> https://youcanmakethis.com/products/free.htm
> 
> Rhyanna
> 
> PS If you can, please consider donating an outfit or two or more to Toys fot Tots. Here is instruction sheet on how to do it. https://youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/free-make-twirls-for-girls-for-toys-for-tots.htm
> 
> Click on the submission form to learn how and what to do so that you can donate, Knitted, Crochet, or Sewed Clothes for the Toys for Tots program.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Rhyanna


Thanks for clearing up the problem. However, I did not even get to the site, just to the "open, save, cancel" screen and then nothing. I will consider trying to make something for the toys for tots program. I am printing out the form now.


----------



## Daeanarah

hi to select a pattern other than the one showing, just like lionbrands, redheart, you have to log in and its free.


----------



## Daeanarah

I support Elaine. My providing some sewing patterns, is just that, since I can't knit by hand, and I haven't yet found a way to have a machine do the purl stitch on the same row, to try to adapt her patterning techniques, still if you can knit by hand, by then all means go for it. 

I also shared this because let's face it, girls want their dolls to have a lot of clothes, and of a mixture. Girls have sweaters knitted, fleece jackets, cotton tops and shorts, fabric clothes. So if you can sew, instead of giving just one outfit, why not two or three. Say knit a complete ensemble, like the Elaine's Sweater and Pants and include a skirt. Then include a cloth bandana...the fabric is available at Joann's, Hobby Lobby, and I think at Walmart. Sort of make a banadana, kerchief for child and doll, so that' they have one thing that will match.

I am eager to see what new pattern Elaine will share. Hopefully, it will be something that is just all stockinette stitch. I can manage that stitch, not perfectly, but can.

One important factor when considering to donate to Toys for Tots. If you use Elaine's pattern, or any of the ones others have provided, please include on the card, the name of the designer, such as created by Elaine Baker - 18" Pumpkin Pattern, made by me....(your name)
or created by (name of designer)
or created by Elaine Baker, aka Ladyfingers-knitting paradise dot com, made by me for 11.5" Knitted Barbie Bed Doll Dress.

In the case of the sewing patterns, please include website.

Thanks and as my youngest sister pointed out, Black Friday is less than a month away...I'm staying home!

Thanks for the support for the Toys for Tots...sometimes the only gifts foster kids get is from Toys for Tots because sometimes, the foster family doesn't have the funds.

One more thing, if you can also support Shop with a Cop.
This I believe is organized via DHS-and Police/Sheriff's dept.

A friend, told me a story .... a young girl brought to a christmas party. She wasn't expected, and therefore, no gift was there for her. A lady went and got a gift out of her car and gave it to her, telling her that it was made just for her. The little girl didn't believe it. 
You see the child had never had a christmas, let alone received a christmas gift. This breaks my heart. Yet many kids won't have a christmas, their families often have to choose between rent/utilities/food....

I've been there.

Rhyanna


----------



## margaret15

hi, thank you for the info, im trying to download them now, the Mrs Santas costume has downloaded no problem, but still having problems with the witch, but i can easily adapt the santa one if i have any problems, i dont need make this until next year, but might make santa for christmas,Oh i went to see my grandchildren at the weekend they loved the clothes and my son and daughter in law bought me my own doll, so now i can try clothes on before given them 2 the girls :0) will post picture of her later


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Margaret

If you're trying to download while I'm uploading, yeah there maybe a problem.

I reuploaded it.

When I am ready to donate to local charity here, I will be donating some barbie clothes (crocheted) and some cloth clothes, skirts and dress (easier to sew without a pattern).

Rhyanna


----------



## amudaus

Elaine just gorgeous thanks for the patterns.


----------



## Daeanarah

I have a knitting machine, and so far, while I do have the garter carriage that will do the knit and purl, its a bit bulky and noisy, and I think it needs cleaning.
I have a Brother KH930 & KH940 and KH270. THe 930-940 are considered standard guage 4.5mm, whereas the 270 is a bulky gauge 9mm

I'm not sure that I want to do any hand-stitch manipulation. not sure if I would have the patience right now.

So I crochet, and when Elaine posts a new pattern, I convert it to PDF format to make it easier to download.

Again my thanks Elaine for the many patterns you have shared with everyone. I am sending a few to an aunt who knits as she has expressed interest.

Rhyanna


----------



## pat m

in your pattern "A G basic casual dress with full skirt" I do not understand the line" begin basic top, placing stitch markers, and working unrtil you have 14 b4 the first marker" and then "next row, knit 14. can you make it clearer? I love your partterns(so does my granddaughter) 
[email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Pat M:

It looks like you are trying to knit the "Basic Casual Dress - Turtleneck Sweater Dress", which is the last one in the list of casual dresses posted.

You will follow the directions for the ribbed turtleneck, then knit 13, knit 3 together, knit 20, knit 3 together, and finish the row by knitting 13 - this will reduce the number of stitches from making the ribbed turtleneck down to the "basic" 46 stitches required to begin the "basic top". Follow the directions given for the FIRST pattern, which is the basis for all the following patterns in the list. For instance, once you get 46 stitches on the needle, you will place markers: Knit 7, place marker, Knit 9, PM, Knit 14, PM, Knit 9, PM, Knit 7. This is the basic first row for placing markers. You will then knit across each row, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker - 8 stitches increased. You start with 7 stitches before the first marker, when you increase on each knit row, you will add a stitch to this area when you increase (knit in front and back of the stitch) before the first marker. You will have 8 sts, then 9, then 10, etc., continue until you have 14 stitches before the first marker. This be the final row of increases before you work the sleeves.

Now, in the case of the Turtleneck Sweater Dress, you will work the next row as follows: Knit 14 (the stitches before the first marker), remove marker, knit across the next 22 SLEEVE stitches, remove marker, TURN and purl back on the same 22 stitches. Work back and forth on ONLY the 22 sleeve stitches according to the pattern directions, finish by ribbing in K1, P1 for the sleeve cuff. Attach yarn at the end of the completed first sleeve, knit across the 28 stitches for the bodice, remove marker, knit across 22 SLEEVE stitches, remove marker, TURN and purl back on ONLY the 22 sleeve stitches. Complete the second sleeve. Attach yarn at the end of the second sleeve and knit across the remaining 14 stitches. Purl back across the row, PURL 2 stitches together at each underarm - to anchor the bodice front to the two backs.

Read the first pattern instructions to get the "whole" pictures of how the pattern works. The descriptions for the other casual dresses posted are from the same pattern, but with a few changes which are described for each dress style.

If you have any further questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## vera M

thank you so much I am going to have a go at that for my doll 
vera


----------



## Daeanarah

Vera
If you do a search for 
Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns 
you will find where the patterns have been uploaded in a pdf format.


----------



## monic1953

If I use sport yarn I have to use needles No.6 (4mm) if I use wool no.3 or 4 weigh should I use smaller size needles?



Ladyfingers said:


> American Girl Knitted Doll Clothes
> © Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> October, 2012
> 
> BASIC CASUAL DRESS with VARIATIONS
> 
> #6 needles Markers Baby Sports Yarn, or any yarn #3 or #4 weight
> 
> Basic Top
> 
> Cast on 46 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers as follows:
> Knit 7, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 14, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 7 = 46 sts.
> Purl 1 row, slipping markers.
> Next Row: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 sts increased on every knit row).
> Purl, with no increase.
> Continue to increase in this manner until you have stitches divided as follows:
> 
> 14 (back), marker, 22 (sleeve), marker, 28 (front), marker, 22 (sleeve), marker, 14 (back). = 100 stitches.
> 
> Cap Sleeves:
> 
> Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 stitches, remove marker, Knit 27, remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 stitches, remove marker, Knit remaining 13 stitches. = 56 stitches.
> 
> NOTE: After binding off, you will have one stitch still on the needle. This counts toward the next knit 28, so you only have to Knit 27. After you bind off the next 23 stitches, you will have one stitch on the needle and will knit the remaining 13 sts.
> 
> Purl across row, PURL 2 stitches together at each underarm. This will anchor the front to the back of the garment. = 54 stitches.
> 
> Work in stockinet stitch on these 54 bodice stitches for 10 rows to waistline.
> Knit 2 rows.
> 
> Skirt:
> 
> Next Row:
> Increase in every OTHER stitch across the row. = 81 stitches.
> Work in stockinet stitch for 26 rows.
> Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam. Weave in ends
> 
> VARIATION #1: BASIC DRESS WITH RUFFLED HAT
> 
> #6 needles markers
> Mary Maxim Sugar Baby Stripes (self-striping) yarn, Tutti Fruti
> 
> Knit basic top with capped sleeves, as follows:
> Work until you have 11 stitches on the needle BEFORE the first marker, you will begin working in Garter Stitch (knit every row) on the SLEEVE STITCHES ONLY. )NOTE: Knit across row, purl back while KNITTING the sleeve stitches.)
> Next Row: Purl 11, KNIT 17 sts, Purl 22, KNIT 17 sts, and Purl 11.
> Knit in Garter Stitch on ONLY the sleeve sections for 6 more rows.
> Next Row: Knit 14 , remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 28, remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit remaining 14 stitches. = 56 sts.
> Note: After you bind off for the first sleeve, you will have one stitch left on the needle, this stitch counts as #1 in the knit 28 stitches for the front bodice - so you only have to knit 27 stitches. After binding off for the second sleeve, you will have one stitch on the needle, so you only have to knit 13 to the end of the row.)
> Next Row: Purl across, PURL 2 STITCHES TOGETHER at each underarm area, to anchor the front to the back of the garment. = 54 sts.
> 
> Bodice:
> Stockinette stitch for 10 rows to waist. Knit 2 rows.
> 
> Skirt:
> Knit across, increasing in EVERY stitch across the row. You can now change to #8 needles to work the full skirt. Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in every other stitch across the row.
> Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows. Garter stitch for 4 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam.
> 
> RUFFLED HAT
> 
> #8 needles self-striping yarn
> 
> Cast on 168 stitches. Knit in Garter Stitch for 10 rows.
> Next Row: KNIT 3 TOGETHER across row. = 56 stitches
> Next Row: Purl 2 rows - tightly.
> Garter Stitch for 12 rows.
> Crown: *K1, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row. It wont come out even - just knit the remaining stitches. Work this same row again and again, until you have 6-9 stitches on the needle. Cut a long strand. Thread this strand onto a darning needle, pull up the stitches tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam from crown to edge of the brim.
> 
> VARIATION #2: BASIC DRESS WITH YARN OVER SKIRT & HAT
> 
> #6 and #8 needles ( for the hat and purse) markers
> Mary Maxim, Sugar Baby Stripes (self-striping yarn), Cotton Candy
> 
> Work basic top with capped sleeves in stockinet stitch to waist.
> Next Row: Knit across, increasing in EVERY STITCH across the row = 168 sts.
> Option: Change to #8 needles.
> Knit 2 rows.
> 
> Yarn Over Skirt Pattern: 168 stitches
> Row 1: (Wrong Side) Knit
> Row 2: (Right Side) Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
> 
> Repeat Rows 1 and 2 NINE TIMES - for a total of 20 rows.
> Knit 1 row.
> Next Row: (Right Side) Knit and increase in EVERY STITCH across the row.
> Knit in Garter Stitch for 7 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam.
> 
> YARN OVER HAT
> 
> #6 needles for the hat brim. Cast on 112 stitches.
> Knit in Garter Stitch for 12 rows.
> Next Row: Knit 2 together across the row - tightly. Knit 1 row. Option: Change to #8 needles.
> 
> Yarn Over Hat Pattern: 56 stitches.
> Row 1: (Wrong Side) Knit
> Row 2: (Right Side) Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
> 
> Repeat Rows 1 and 2 FIVE TIMES - 10 rows.
> Knit 1 row.
> Crown: * Knit 1, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
> Repeat this row until you have 6-9stitches on the needle. Cut yarn, leaving a long strand. Thread onto darning needle - pull up stitches tightly. Knot securely. Sew seam.
> 
> VARIATION #3: BASIC SEED STITCH DRESS WITH EYELASH HAT AND PURSE
> 
> #6 needles markers
> Dream Baby DK yarn, in yellow with multi pink, green, blue white speckles
> Martha Stewarts Glittery Long-Strand Eyelash yarn in yellow sparkles
> 
> Cast on 47 stitches. Seed Stitch (K1, P1 across, end K1, then P1, K1 back, knitting the purl stitches, and purling the knit stitches). Work Seed Stitch for 4 rows for neckline. Place markers and work in stockinet stitch to completion of sleeves. Stockinette stitch for 8 rows for the bodice.
> Work in Seed Stitch for 6 rows at waistline.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row.
> Work in Stockinette Stitch for 18 rows.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row.
> Work in Seed Stitch for 12 rows. Bind off in Seed Stitch. Sew back seam.
> 
> SEED STITCH & EYELASH HAT
> 
> #6 needles
> With yellow speckled yarn, cast on 141 stitches. Seed stitch for 12 rows.
> Next Row: Knit 2 together (tightly) across the row, ending with 71 sts. Knit the last 2 stitches together. = 70 sts.
> Next Row: Knit across, decrease 14 stitches evenly spaced across the row. = 56 sts.
> Knit 2 rows (tightly). Cut yarn, leaving long strand to sew seam.
> Change to #8 needles, attach yellow eyelash yarn. Knit 12 rows.
> Crown: * Knit 1, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row. Dont worry if it doesnt come out even. Just knit the remaining stitches. Continue to decrease in this manner until there are 6-9 stitches on the needle. Cut yarn, leaving a long strand to sew seam. Thread eyelash yarn onto darning needle and pull up the remaining stitches. Knot securely. Sew the seam down to the seed stitch brim. Knot eyelash yarn securely. Use strand of yellow speckled yarn to complete sewing the seam.
> 
> SEED STITCH & EYELASH PURSE
> 
> #6 needles
> With yellow speckled yarn, cast on 41 stitches. Seed stitch for 8 rows. Cut yarn, leaving a very long strand (about 2-3 feet) to sew seam and make purse strap.
> Change to #8 needles, attach yellow eyelash yarn and knit 10 rows. Bind off in knit. Leave a strand to sew the eyelash part of the seam. Fold this piece in half with the yellow eyelash on the bottom and the yellow speckled yarn on the top. With eyelash strand, sew the bottom seam and up one side to the seed stitch. Knot eyelash yarn securely. Pick up strand of yellow speckled yarn and sew the remaining part of the seam. With the remainder of the long strand, crochet a chain of 50-55 stitches. Attach this chain to the opposite side of the purse.
> 
> If you dont crochet, knit a separate purse strap - cast on 50-55 stitches, knit in the BACK of each stitch across the row. (This will give you a nice even edge.) Immediately bind off these stitches. Attach strap to both side of the purse at the top edge.
> 
> VARIATION #4 - BASIC DRESS WITH PLEATED SKIRT & COWBOY HAT
> 
> #6 & #8 needles Markers
> Self-striping yarn (optional)
> 
> Cast on 46 stitches, work in K1, P1 ribbing for 4 rows. Place markers and work the basic top with capped sleeves pattern.
> 
> Sleeves: When you have 12 stitches BEFORE the first marker, work the next 19 sleeve stitches ONLY in K1, P1 ribbing. Knit 24 stitches for the front bodice, work the next 19 sleeve stitches ONLY in K1, P1 ribbing. Knit the remaining 12 stitches.
> Next Row: Purl 12, rib for 19 stitches, Purl 24, rib for 19 stitches, Purl 12.
> Repeat these two rows once - making 4 rows of ribbing on the sleeves. NOTE: Remember to continue to increase for the raglan shaping as you work these two rows.
> Next Row: Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF in ribbing 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 27, remove marker, BIND OFF in ribbing 23 sleeve stitches, Knit 13.
> NOTE: After you bind off for the sleeves you will have one stitch still on the needle. This stitch will count as 1 stitch for the 28 front bodice stitches - so you will only have to knit 27 stitches. Same thing after the bind off for the second sleeve, you will already have one stitch on the needle, so you only have to knit 13 to complete the row. = 56 sts.
> 
> Purl back across the row, PURL 2 STITCHES TOGETHER at each underarm area. This will anchor the front to the back of the garment. = 54 sts.
> 
> Work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows to just above waistline.
> 
> Waist: Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 8 rows.
> 
> Next Row: Knit and increase in every OTHER stitch across the row. = 108 sts.
> Change to #8 needles.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side) - * Purl 3, Knit 3, continue from * across the row.
> Continue in this ribbing pattern for 17 rows. (End on right side).
> Next Row: (Wrong Side) - * Purl 3, Knit 1, increase in next stitch, Knit 1, continue from * across the row.
> Next Row: (Right Side) - * KNIT 4, Purl 3, continue from * across the row.
> Continue in this ribhing pattern for 8 rows. (End on right side).
> Next Row: ((Wrong Side) - * Purl 3, Knit 1, increase in next stitch, Knit 2, continue from * across row.
> Next Row: (Right Side) - *Knit 4, PURL 4, continue from * across the row.
> Continue in this ribbing pattern for 5 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam.
> 
> COWBOY HAT
> 
> #6 needles, self-striping yarn (Optional)
> Cast on 112 stitches. Work in Knit 2, Purl 2 ribbing for 12 rows.
> Next Row: Knit 2 together (tightly) across the row. = 56 stitches.
> Knit 2 rows (tightly).
> Row 1: (Right Side) - * Knit 1, Slip 1, continue from * across the row.
> Row 2: (Wrong Side) - Purl.
> Work Rows 1 and 2 for 10 rows. Knit 2 rows.
> Crown: *Knit 1, Knit 2 together across the row. Work this decrease row until you have 6-9 stitches on the needle. Cut yarn, leaving a long strand to sew seam. Thread this strand onto a darning needle - pull up the stitches (tightly). Sew seam.
> 
> NOTE: When dressing the doll, put hat squarely on her head. Pull down the front while at the same time pushing the sides up - giving the effect of a cowboy hat.
> 
> VARIATION #5 - BASIC TURTLENECK SWEATER DRESS with FULL SKIRT
> 
> #6 needles Markers
> Dream Baby DK yarn in white with purple, gold, green speckles
> Dark purple yarn for trim
> 
> Cast on 52. Work in Knit 1, Purl 1 ribbing for 12 rows.
> Next Row: Knit 13, KNIT 3 TOGETHER, Knit 20, KNIT 3 TOGETHER, Knit 13. = 46 sts.
> Begin basic top, placing markers, and working until you have 14 stitches BEFORE the first marker.
> Next Row: Knit 14, remove marker, Knit 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, TURN,
> Purl back on these same 23 sleeve stitches. Work in stockinet stitch on the sleeve stitches ONLY for 10 rows. Continue on these same 23 sleeve stitches - work in Knit 1, Purl 1 ribbing for 10 rows. Bind off in ribbing.
> On right side, attach yarn at end of completed sleeve, and Knit 28 for front bodice, remove marker, Knit 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, TURN, Purl back on these same 23 sleeve stitches. Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows. Then work in K1, P1 ribbing for 10 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Knit remaining 14 stitches.
> Next Row: Purl back across the row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm. This will anchor the front to the back of the garment. = 54 stitches.
> 
> Bodice: Knit in stockinet stitch for 10 rows to the waist. Knit 2 rows.
> 
> Skirt: Drop white speckled yarn. Attach deep purple yarn, Knit 2 rows. Cut purple yarn. Pick up white yarn, Knit and increase in every OTHER stitch across the row. Knit 5 rows. Drop white yarn. Attach deep purple, Knit 2 rows.
> Cut purple yarn. Pick up white yarn, knit and increase in every 4th stitch. Knit 5 rows. Drop white. Attach deep purple, Knit 2 rows. Cut purple. Pick up white and work in Knit 2, Purl 2 ribbing for 10 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam and sleeve seams. Turn up ribbed cuff on sleeves.
> 
> Please note: There is no photo attached for the Basic Dress pattern above, just pictures of the variations available from this pattern.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Monica1953:
You can use #6 needles with wool yarn, or you can go up to #8 needle - for a slightly looser fit to the garments.

Make sure the wool yarn is WASHABLE. You are knitting doll clothes that will be played with over and over again - and they will get dirty! That's why I usually suggest acrylic, nylon, polyester yarns - with eyelash, angora and metallic yarns for trims. These items all wash very well. 

Just hold the dress under the faucet. If really dirty, squirt a dollop or two of dishwashing liquid on the item, then squish a few times and rinse until the bubbles are all gone. Squeeze (do not wring out) to get most of the water out, then lay the dress flat on a towel to dry. Turn the dress over after a few hours to dry the under side. The garment will be as good as new.


----------



## Ellisen

Thank you so much, Elaine. I used to have your patterns, but they disappear when my PC died. So happy to have them back.


----------



## Daeanarah

Ellisen
If you go to the search box and type

Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns you will find the patterns for all the dolls in pdf format.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## tikeur

Beautiful patterns, thank you for everything Elaine.


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is the pdf version.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is the pdf version.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## newquay

Elaine,do you deign for the Wellies Wished dolls also?


----------



## diobsession 2

I am always so please when you post patterns. Even if I have most it gives me the time to review something I may have forgotten and of course the surprise of finding something I missed. thank you once again


----------



## sgreene

Elaine,
I am so happy you posted these adorable patterns. I can’t thank you enough!


----------



## sgreene

What is #3 or #4 weight? 
Are these patterns to be knit with #3,4 or #6 needles depending upon the weight yarn I buy?


----------

